# Diseases with similar symptoms of CWD?



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Are there any diseases known in Michigan with similar symptoms to CWD?


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

wintrrun said:


> Are there any diseases known in Michigan with similar symptoms to CWD?







please see this link, might help.......kind regards, terry



https://www.google.com/#pq=cwd+edh+....,cf.osb&fp=890a274ff6b690bf&biw=1280&bih=626


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks terry


----------

